# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 > سوال: متصل کردن عکس

## www.pc3enter.tk

سلام 

یک سوال دارم ان هم اینکه چه طوری میتونم چند تا عکس را در برنامه لود کنم و بعد عکس ها داخل برنامه بچسبانم و بعد انها را در کامپیوتر ذخیره کنم

باتشکر

----------


## yusofadibmanesh

بسم اله الرحمان الرحیم

با فتوشاپ، خیلی راحت میشه این کارها رو انجام داد !!








*مرجع آموزش گرافیک دو بعدی آموزش گرافیک سه بعدی*

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

ممنون خسته نباشید.
واقعا عرق جبین ریختید پاسخ دادید!

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
تابع Api به نام Bitblt رو بررسی کنید، به صورت ساده در یک PictureBox همه رو رسم می‌کنید و بعد اون رو ذخیره می‌کنید، البته با PaintPicture خود Vb6 هم میشه ولی Bitblt امکانات بیشتری داره

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

خیلی ممنون نمونه کدی / چیزی دارید
چون تاحالا با این api کار نکردم

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
نمونه کد در گوگل
https://www.google.com/#q=bitblt+%2Bvb6

----------

